# Kingdom Hearts) The Path to Eternity (Main RP)



## EPIC (Mar 22, 2009)

_Kingdom Hearts:
The Path to Eternity_​

The Main Story: A long time ago, there was a great light that ruled over all worlds. But, everyone wanted that light. They fought each other over their lust for the light, thus creating darkness. Since then, light and darkness has coexisted. Yet, when ever the light senses danger from the darkness, it chooses one sole person to wield the greatest power of all, The Keyblade. Equipped with the key that can open any door, that chosen person has enough power to bring peace to the worlds or destruction to all who cross his/her path.

Once their was a great battle set between a number of Keyblade warriors. One, who has chosen the side of darkness, wielded the keyblade to wrought a path of destruction, while the other three used the great weapon against him, to correct his mistake. The one who chose the path of darkness was Xehanort, an old man, who had incredible power, the three who fought against were Ven, Terra, and Aqua, they were once pupils under Xehanort, until he went astray. Their battle led to what is now the legend of the Keyblade and how its power could whether bring peace or destruction. 

Ten years later, in a world of islands, three children were planning on traveling to a seperate world other than their own. What they did not expect was how they were going to do it... Darkness had once again become overpowered and threatened the stability of the worlds. The door to the Heart of each world was open and, thus, allowed darkness to seep its claws into its core. The three children were soon seperated, but one of them, chosen by the Keyblade, tried to find his two friends. He succeeded, and was able to save all the worlds from darkness, and defeated Ansem, the wielder of darkness and the source of all that was happening.

After he had saved the worlds, he and his friends were seperated, one being able to return home, the other trapped within the corridors of darkness, while our hero tried to find a way into the realm of darkness and rescue his friend. However, the two friends path crossed as they both were led into a mysterious castle, Castle Oblivion. The rule of the castle, to find is to lose, and to lose is to find. The castle had a strange ability to make its inhabitants lose their memory and find their "true" memories locked deep within their heart. Of course, this fallacy couldn't be pulled off without some force acting behind it, a group of non- existent beings known as Organization 13 forced a young "witch" named Namine in hopes of controlling the power of the Keyblade. They lost, and their numbers were severely cut in half thanks to our hero.

A year later, our hero returns from a long slumber. Awakening in a world in which he recognized, but could not recall, he, again, set his sights on searching for his friend. Our hero's name is Sora, and with his companions, Donald and Goofy, he travels the worlds and opens the path that led to each, searching for the mystery that is Organization 13 and stopping their plans once and for all. 


Our Story: Another year later, he succeeded in his quest. After defeating the Organization and reuniting with his friends, Riku and Kairi, he returns home in an era of peace... Or, so they thought. Again, the darkness is using its last remaining strength to cause havoc to all the worlds again. Now, the dark beings known as Heartless are, instead of stealing hearts, now scarring them, tainting them with darkness, turning into grotesque beings known as Anti. These beings still have hearts, but they do not see light, nor are they allies of Darkness, but they are simply monsters hellbent on searching for the light that they've lost. So they desperately search for any source of light, including those found in hearts, and absorbing them, causing other people to turn into Anti. Sora, Riku, and Kairi are aware of the situation and have taken arms to stopping the threat, but they are not alone.

Here is the link to the OOC thread

Now, lets have fun
-----------------------------------------

The waves crashing, the wind blowing, everything was peaceful in Destiny Islands. Despite the disturbances of the outside worlds, the islands remain normal... And intact. Seru stood at the docks silently as the gummi ship left with Sora, Riku, and Kairi onboard. He couldn't leave with them, he had to stay and make sure things were cleaned up on the island. 
"See you later... Sora," he said to himself.
"Aaaahhh!" someone screamed from afar. Seru ran towards the commotion to find Selphie being attacked by a group of 10 shadows. He slide dashed towards them, attacking 2 of them in succession. Seeing the keyblade, the shadows targeted him instead. Thankfully, the shadows hardly attack, using only 1 and a half of his four hit combos would do destroy them easily. Sadly, though, shadows had the tendency to come in groups and continued to come at Seru with no end in sight. Soon, Seru became fatigued, still standing, though. A shadow jump towards him to attack, Seru simply sweeped it away, but, then, more came to attack, one of them actually was able to knock Seru down! But, while he was still on the ground, more came to attack. Seru put up a guard to block...


----------



## Narurider (Mar 24, 2009)

Kuru is laying at his usual spot:under a tree close to the beach when he hears a scream,"HELP ME!SOMEONE HELP ME!"
Kuru jolts up and looks over the cliff's edge to find a girl being attack by a group of shadows."I've got to help her!" Kuru exclaims before he leaps off the cliff and slamming his keyblade into the centre of the group of shadows when he gets close enough,"You girl run I'll distract them you just get out of here."
Shadows go to attack him but he slashed his keyblade at them and they disappeared."Well that was easy," Kuru says not noticing another shadow behind him,"Too easy,"
The shadow attacks just as Kuru turns round and he lifts up his keyblade to guard but is to late...


----------



## EPIC (Mar 24, 2009)

OOC: Naru, remember your stats? You still have limits, if it takes me a combo and a half to take them out, it should take you more (the last time I checked, you were weaker than me).
-------------------------------
Seru quickly dashed and pushed back the heartless that was attacking Kuru, knocking it a few feet backwards,"Keep up your guard," he said. Then tons more Shadows appeared, all rushing for an attack. 
"There's no end to this..." Seru frightfully exclaimed. Then, suddenly, a black wisp whipped about around the two keyblade warriors, destroying all the shadows at once, it was an Anti. Seru's keyblade flashed, and, more determined than ever, Seru braced himself,"Come on!" he called.

The beast then rushed towards Seru, and prepared an attacking, while Seru put up his guard, parrying the incoming attack. While the beast was stunned, Seru made pounded a few combos on him.


----------

